# Mua gọng kính nhựa acetate ở đâu thời trang tại Sài Gòn



## letrunghieu (7/3/21)

Hiện nay, gọng kính nhựa acetate đang được nhiều người ưa chuộng bởi chất lượng, đa dạng mẫu mã và giá thành hợp lý. Tuy nhiên, để tìm nơi bán gọng kính nhựa acetate tốt nhất và chọn gọng kính hợp với dáng mặt là điều không phải ai cũng có kinh nghiệm. Tham khảo ngay bài viết dưới đây để được hướng dẫn chi tiết nhé!
*Xác định hình dáng khuôn mặt*
Trước khi tìm nơi bán gọng kính nhựa acetate tốt nhất chúng ta cần xác định được kiểu gọng cần mua. Từ việc cắt tóc, trang điểm, hay chọn phụ kiện như bông tai sẽ đều dựa trên hình dáng của khuôn mặt. Việc chọn gọng kính cũng không ngoại lệ, phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào khuôn mặt của từng người. Nếu chọn kiểu gọng không phù hợp sẽ có thể làm khuôn mặt trông mất cân đối và thiếu đi tính thẩm mỹ. Khuôn mặt của chúng ta có 6 hình dáng cơ bản như sau:

Mặt hình tròn: chiều dài và chiều rộng của khuôn mặt gần bằng nhau, phần trán tròn và cân đối, hàm bo tròn.
Mặt hình vuông: chiều dài và chiều rộng khuôn mặt gần bằng nhau, phần trán vuông và hàm bo góc cạnh.
Mặt kim cương: phần xương gò má nổi cao, vầng trán hẹp, hàm góc cạnh.
Mặt trái tim: vầng trán rộng, phần cằm hẹp và có xương gò má nổi cao.
Mặt trái lê: xương hàm rộng, xương gò má kém nổi cao và trán hẹp.
Mặt trái xoan: cằm tròn, hàm hơi cong hẹp hơn so với trán, đường nét cân đối.
*Chọn gọng kính cho từng khuôn mặt khác nhau*
*1. Gọng kính cho khuôn mặt hình tròn*
Với những người có khuôn mặt hình tròn thì nên chọn những gọng kính bản to và có chút góc cạnh như khung hình vuông, hình tròn, hình chữ nhật. Nên tránh những gọng kính có khung quá nhỏ hoặc hình bầu dục… Nếu bạn muốn mua gọng nhựa acetate đang được yêu thích nên tìm nơi bán gọng kính nhựa acetate tốt nhất để có nhiều sự lựa chọn hơn cũng như được đảm bảo chất lượng sản phẩm.



*Kính chữ nhật sẽ hợp với gương mặt tròn*​*2. Gọng kính cho khuôn mặt hình vuông*

Nên ưu tiên những gọng kính mà phần khung có chi tiết góc nhọn như khung hình bầu dục, kiểu browline hay aviator. Vì khuôn mặt hình vuông vốn đã có phần góc cạnh, nên hạn chế đeo gọng kính hình vuông hay hình chữ nhật.
*3. Gọng kính cho khuôn mặt kim cương*

Gọng kính có khung hình tròn hay hình bầu dục là sự lựa chọn phù hợp cho những người có mặt kim cương. Đặc biệt các bạn nữ có thể đeo dáng kính mắt mèo vừa cân đối với tổng thể khuôn mặt lại vừa tạo nét cá tính riêng. Những gọng kính mắt mèo làm từ nhựa acetate có độ bền cao bạn có thể tìm mua ở những nơi bán gọng kính nhựa acetate tốt nhất.
*4. Gọng kính cho khuôn mặt trái tim*

Khuôn mặt trái tim sẽ phù hợp với kiểu gọng kính có khung hình tròn hay hình chữ nhật, vì như vậy khuôn mặt sẽ trông đầy đặn và cân đối hơn. Nên tránh đeo những gọng kính có dáng hình vuông, hình bầu dục hay browline.
*5. Gọng kính cho khuôn mặt trái lê*

Để tổng thể khuôn mặt của những người có mặt trái lê trông đều hơn thì những gọng kính có dáng browline, dáng bầu dục hay aviator là những lựa chọn hoàn hảo. Nên tránh đeo những gọng kính có khung vuông hay tròn.
*6. Gọng kính cho khuôn mặt trái xoan*

Những người có khuôn mặt trái xoan được ưu ái bởi khuôn mặt này có thể tự tin thử các kiểu gọng kính khác nhau. Chỉ nên tránh các loại gọng có khung kính quá to so với khuôn mặt.




*Mặt trái xoan hợp với nhiều loại gọng khác nhau*​*Nơi bán gọng kính nhựa acetate tốt nhất*
Khi có quá nhiều cửa hàng mắt kính được mở ra ngoài lợi ích là đem đến sự thuận tiện cho người mua thì mặt trái là bạn sẽ không biết sản phẩm của cửa hàng nào thực sự chất lượng. Một trong những nơi bán gọng kính nhựa acetate tốt nhất hiện nay đó chính là mắt kính Nam Quang. Tại đây không chỉ cung cấp các loại tròng kính, gọng kính chính hãng từ những thương hiệu hàng đầu thế giới mà còn có dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng tận tâm.
Mắt kính Nam Quang là một cửa hàng mắt kính lâu đời tại Sài Gòn, với phương châm kinh doanh dựa trên uy tín và chất lượng. Chính vì vậy, suốt thời gian từ năm 1958 đến nay, Nam Quang vẫn là địa chỉ tin cậy của người Sài Gòn khi có nhu cầu mua mắt kính. Với đa dạng các loại gọng kính khác nhau từ nhựa đến kim loại, Nam Quang mang đến cho bạn những lựa chọn phù hợp nhất, đáp ứng nhu cầu của mỗi người. Không hổ danh là một trong những nơi bán gọng kính nhựa acetate tốt nhất, ngoài việc được đảm bảo về chất lượng sản phẩm, bạn còn nhận được những ưu đãi khác khi là khách hàng của Nam Quang. Đặc biệt nhất đó là chương trình thu mua tròng kính cũ với giá 300k, giúp tiết kiệm cho những ai đang muốn thay tròng mới hoặc cả tròng và gọng kính mới. Khi cắt kính, bạn còn được nhận lại bao tròng đúng chiết suất và thương hiệu nên có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm. Nhân viên sẽ tư vấn nhiệt tình dựa trên những mong muốn và sở thích của bạn, vì thế bạn sẽ dễ dàng hơn trong việc đưa ra quyết định.
Việc đeo kính sẽ không chỉ còn đơn thuần là hỗ trợ cho các vấn đề về mắt mà còn tạo nên điểm nhấn cá nhân của từng người. Lựa chọn được gọng kính phù hợp và tìm được nơi bán gọng kính nhựa acetate tốt nhất sẽ giúp bạn tự tin hơn với vẻ ngoài của mình.
Mắt kính Nam Quang:
Cơ sở 1 

Địa chỉ: 670 Sư Vạn Hạnh, P12, Q10, HCM (đối diện Vạn Hạnh mall)
Hotline: 0933 603 038
Cơ sở 2:

Địa chỉ: 418 Phan Xích Long, P.2, Q.Phú Nhuận, HCM (bên cạnh anh văn Hội Việt Mỹ VUS)
Hotline: 0909 109 955


----------

